# Shoalwater Project



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just picked this up Monday from a guy in my neighborhood. I offered to buy it 9 years ago and he finally gave in. Should be a fun project.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If anyone has any specs on the fuel tank I could use them. It's missing.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My Dad had one of these and we fished out of it for years. He sold it about 5 years ago. That boat will run shallow and fishes great! He also had a large cavitation plate on the lower unit.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Part of me hopes you clean that motor up, maybe a new paint job and run it. Love the old school setups for some reason. 


Should be a fun project indeed!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

I agree...Those old OMC 70's are bulletproof and easy to work on. If that old motor has good compression; odds are clean the carbs, replace the fuel lines change the plugs and turn the key.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Those things run super shallow but are ROUGH ! LOL Have you tried to call Shoalwater and ask them about the fuel tank?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Puddle_Jumper said:


> Those things run super shallow but are ROUGH ! LOL Have you tried to call Shoalwater and ask them about the fuel tank?


I called and spoke with a lady who was going to have someone call me back.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What's the year and length on that thing?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> What's the year and length on that thing?


1997 16ft


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. I'm in for the progress updates.



saltwatersensations said:


> 1997 16ft


I've got an 07 16'... they did not really change much.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Nice. I'm in for the progress updates.
> 
> I've got an 07 16'... they did not really change much.


Can you send me a pic of your fuel tank?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll try.

I'm currently away at work so i'll see what the wife comes back with.



saltwatersensations said:


> Can you send me a pic of your fuel tank?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope this helps some. I do know that full to the brim, it's 13 gallons.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

BFI-TX said:


> I agree...Those old OMC 70's are bulletproof and easy to work on. If that old motor has good compression; odds are clean the carbs, replace the fuel lines change the plugs and turn the key.


and light for the power they make


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Hope this helps some. I do know that full to the brim, it's 13 gallons.


Thanks!


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Move the fuel tank up front behind the box. Shorten the box a little and leave an overhang that will cover the tank. I had narrow aluminum tanks that went from rail to rail. Hole shot was so much better with the forward weight.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes. I've contemplated moving my batteries to the bow hatch.



Shallow80 said:


> Move the fuel tank up front behind the box. Shorten the box a little and leave an overhang that will cover the tank. I had narrow aluminum tanks that went from rail to rail. Hole shot was so much better with the forward weight.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

Those 3 cylinders run forever on a teaspoon of gas. My brother had an older 75hp and you could not beat it on fuel unless you ran it wide open everywhere you went. I believe that is why my 90e-tec is great on fuel also.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I had that exact model. It will run skinny, it is super stable and will beat you to death in even the smallest chop. I wish I still owned it. Good luck, you got a good boat there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Haven't done too much. Cleaned it and installed new tires. I did get the motor running. Carbs should be done from getting a complete rebuild any day now. Ordered a new fuel tank (19gal), steering cable and helm and an updated SS steering wheel. Rebuilt the fuel pump and water pump. Got the tilt and trim to function. Picking up controls/harness today. Plan is to raise the console 8-10". After I get that done I should move a lot quicker.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

BFI-TX said:


> I agree...Those old OMC 70's are bulletproof and easy to work on. If that old motor has good compression; odds are clean the carbs, replace the fuel lines change the plugs and turn the key.


We did a compression check on it and if I remember right it was closer to 140. I donâ€™t think the original owner ran it much before it sat for at least 10 years. Iâ€™m ready to help start this box 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

@saltwatersensations surprised u havenâ€™t posted the update yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

little update.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Coming along nice!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome boats. Stable and light, they'll run skinny!

If you need a nice new acrylic or hdpe switch panel, cnc cut hatches / storage, or wiring work... let me know!

Looking forward to the updates.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erob98 (Jun 30, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Be pretty sweet with some casting platform on the bow! Glad to see an older solid boat being used. Mines even older than that 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> Part of me hopes you clean that motor up, maybe a new paint job and run it. Love the old school setups for some reason.
> 
> Should be a fun project indeed!


Man I honestly think that a really good cleaning and several coats of wax is what I would do for a great looking survivor.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Update*

Haven't updated in a little while. Been busy with life but have been getting in a little work here and there glassing holes and getting the trailer to where it was safe. Finally was able to get it to a point to gelcoat. I bought all the stuff then decided to let George in Pearland do it since he is the pro. Just got the pics this morning. I think it turned out great. Time to start really putting it together now.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice job! Is the wood used for the raised consul just to make the shape for the fiberglass or does it play a part in the integrity of its strength?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Davidsel47 said:


> Nice job! Is the wood used for the raised consul just to make the shape for the fiberglass or does it play a part in the integrity of its strength?


Old school way of doing it I guess. I don't have the skill to make one out of just glass, or the mold.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*console*

Did a little work on the console yesterday. Coming along nicely I think.


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

Looking nice. How much does George charge to do the gelcoat??


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

You buy this from 007?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

therustyhook2020 said:


> Looking nice. How much does George charge to do the gelcoat??


Depends on what you have and what needs to be done to prep.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> You buy this from 007?


Nope


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Where did you get the windshield?
Cool project. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## VidaRed (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice work, looking good.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

esc said:


> Where did you get the windshield?
> Cool project. Thanks for keeping us updated.


Thanks! It came with the boat. Otherwise it would be black. But it will do.


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

The 16 Sports are great little boats, I ran one for almost 10 years back in my 20â€™s. They are close to RFL type of skinny water boats. I actually just bought another one last weekend as a long term project to do with my boys, 9 and 12 now. Itâ€™s rough and needs a ton of work, floor is already cut out of it. Plan is to redo it over the next 3 to 4 years, and then give it to them about the time my 12 yr old turns 16. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... I think mine will soon be on the market.

No issues with the boat, just need something a little bigger.


----------



## camclark04 (Feb 14, 2018)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

any updates?
I'm about to buy the same hull, are you going to put a trolling motor on it and if so what size shaft?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*update*

Robo

Been working on it here and there. Getting there. most of the wiring is ran just not terminated. Had the original hatches powder coated. Fuel hose has been replaced. Sanding the engine now for fresh paint. Picking up a new jackplate this weekend. I'm on the home stretch. I have a trolling motor I plan to install. Not sure what the shaft length is though. I bought it second hand.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool! Hey where did you get the handles for those latches on the ones you powder coated. I have a couple I need to replace but no clue where to get. Pop rivets corroded out. Running a shoalwater and they look the same thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

hurricane matt said:


> Cool! Hey where did you get the handles for those latches on the ones you powder coated. I have a couple I need to replace but no clue where to get. Pop rivets corroded out. Running a shoalwater and they look the same thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


they were on there. I drilled out the rivets before powder coating and then put machine screws with nylock nuts


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

https://www.ebay.com/i/173665482567...1291&msclkid=bbd6c83e1d981d430eaf973014dd03f0


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That is one fine job!



saltwatersensations said:


> Robo
> 
> Been working on it here and there. Getting there. most of the wiring is ran just not terminated. Had the original hatches powder coated. Fuel hose has been replaced. Sanding the engine now for fresh paint. Picking up a new jackplate this weekend. I'm on the home stretch. I have a trolling motor I plan to install. Not sure what the shaft length is though. I bought it second hand.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*motor paint*

Did some sanding and painting last night. Hopefully the cowling tonight


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Dude, that looks sharp!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks great! I have been running my 18 Flats for 13 years. Still love it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3476793832333442



On the home stretch. smallish details. Tilt and trim. Started wiring yesterday. Got to run it. Video link above. Waiting on some parts to arrive. Then I will clean up everything and make it nice and neat. May be able to run it in the water within a couple weeks. Still need to figure out the seat.. raised cooler bracket is what I am leaning towards. Looking for some side console rod holders or maybe something for the back. IDK. Going to buy a transducer, power cable and bracket and double use my garmin from the other boat.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

That looks awesome. 80lb trolling motor???

Douchebag light bar on the front deck? Great to see you reviving that boat!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

hurricane matt said:


> That looks awesome. 80lb trolling motor???
> 
> Douchebag light bar on the front deck? Great to see you reviving that boat!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


No light bars for me.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Not sure how much room you have but I have a fiberglass housing that the coolers rest in. I had it removed from my Bluewave to add a leaning post. Its yours if you want it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Davidsel47 said:


> Not sure how much room you have but I have a fiberglass housing that the coolers rest in. I had it removed from my Bluewave to add a leaning post. Its yours if you want it.


I don't have a lot so I want to keep it small as possible. Thanks though!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I don't have a lot so I want to keep it small as possible. Thanks though!


Looks great!
I picked up mine for a fellow 2cooler just this week. If it was not for this thread I would not have even known about it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Josh... You're a man of many talents...lol

Almost makes me want to get my feet wet again...but there
is this danged 'age' thang...:headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Looks great!
> I picked up mine for a fellow 2cooler just this week. If it was not for this thread I would not have even known about it.
> 
> Enjoy!


Nice. I like the cooler bracket setup. That's what I want to do here. seat and ice chest in one.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice. I like the cooler bracket setup. That's what I want to do here. seat and ice chest in one.


He said that WizNut did the aluminum work.

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=80420

Do you know if there is a pipe from the front to the console to run trolly motor wires in these boats?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> He said that WizNut did the aluminum work.
> 
> https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=80420
> 
> Do you know if there is a pipe from the front to the console to run trolly motor wires in these boats?


Mine does not have a pipe to the front. Just have to put the batteries in the front hatch


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

is that gelcoat drizzled on the hatches?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

therustyhook2020 said:


> is that gelcoat drizzled on the hatches?


I had them powder coated and I used some paint and flicked it on with a paint brush


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

AWESOME job !!! Looks sharp !


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Mine does not have a pipe to the front. Just have to put the batteries in the front hatch


That is weird, mine is a 2007 model. I am not so sure that 2 more batteries will fit in my console.

On top of that I ordered the wrong Ipilot; I got the 12 volt. Now I gotta send it back, what a pain.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*test run*

Finally got it to a point of sea trial. Need to get it fine tuned. Was bogging some. Once it got going it ran good. Slow to plane so its going to need prop mods or a four blade. Ran super shallow. Going to be a fun little boat.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice job, Captain....:cheers:


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Amazing work!


----------



## Dirtybayfishing (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey bud join our new Facebook group for older Shoalwater boats. It's for showing projects, experiences and just showing off their older Boats. Come join and post https://www.facebook.com/groups/234787754852283/?ref=share


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How the boat coming along?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> How the boat coming along?


Had the motor serviced and adjusted. Ran great the last time I had it out. Actually debating on selling it. Only other thing I wanted to do was install a perko and a 4 blade. Just haven't had time to do anything with it.


----------

